
Show HN: A website to pitch your new startup ideas - detcherry
http://www.gopitch.me/
======
Eleutheria
Thumbs down for the twitter login.

Recent ideas should be more prominent. Probably show the latest ten on the
main page, then a link for more.

Plus a huge (red) button to pitch a new idea in the front page.

~~~
jeffbr13
I didn't terribly mind having to use Twitter for signup.

As soon as you asked for my email AS WELL, I could no longer be bothered to
click through - the only value of 3rd-party login is _not_ having to give you
my email address.

------
dexkiki
I have a couple of thoughts.

1\. I don't have a twitter account.

2\. I found it strange that the landing page didn't have any pitched ideas. To
see an idea, I had to read the bottom text, and click on one of the countries.
I didn't know those were links at first either.

3\. Can ppl only pitch the title of their idea? Is there a description or
something.

~~~
detcherry
1\. That's unfortunate. I will probably make the pitches accessible to not-
logged in visitors in a near future.

2\. You can access the ideas list here:
[http://www.gopitch.me/ideas/all](http://www.gopitch.me/ideas/all)

3\. You can see a pitch here:
[http://www.gopitch.me/idea/4769741570834432](http://www.gopitch.me/idea/4769741570834432)

------
gkoberger
I don't mean to alarm you, but I think [http://medium.com](http://medium.com)
stole your design.

~~~
detcherry
Ahah good artists copy, great artists steal! :-) As a non-designer, I
acknowledge that medium.com was a strong inspiration for my website

------
mkaziz
Alas for all those twitter permissions it needs. Does it really need to read
my tweets and post tweets for me? No thanks.

~~~
detcherry
I ask for the Twitter connect just to make tweeting from the app easier.
Tweets are like this one:
[https://twitter.com/spolu/status/443117201621413888](https://twitter.com/spolu/status/443117201621413888)
Nothing spammy.

~~~
palakchokshi
Ok then why not just ask to post tweets on my behalf? why ask for Update your
profile., Read my tweets, etc. Not letting any unknown app update my profile.
Sorry.

~~~
detcherry
@lbr @palakchokshi

That's right. I totally understand. The thing is... Twitter permissions aren't
very precise.

I just wanted to ask for the permission to write tweets from my app, not to
edit your profile. But they don't allow you to do that...

Anyway thanks for the feedback!

~~~
palakchokshi
I thought it might be something like that. Twitter needs to fix this or
developers like you will be facing the consequences of their actions.
Facebook's permissions are much more granular.

------
KiwiCoder
I've been playing with a similar idea -
[http://appworthy.co](http://appworthy.co)

One thing I've done on my site is abandon passwords. Authentication is by
email (if you can receive a link you can "sign in" once with it - thereafter
cookies).

This avoids the need to ask for permission (to tweet for me? really?) up
front. Users can start reading and posting without giving up anything but
their email.

This is not a new idea, but I think it works well to minimise barriers for
potential contributors.

~~~
detcherry
Congrats for appworthy. I didn't know about it.

Your auth is pretty clever to minimize the barrier to entry.

Yet, I thought Twitter could be an interesting channel for my app and decided
to build my website on top of it.

------
nemasu
My 2 cents: I've thought about doing this exact thing before...then I realized
it's like giving other people free ideas. Isn't this just the perfect place
for others to steal your stuff? What're you gonna do if that happens? I would
never post a good idea publicly, just asking for competition you probably
can't afford to have.

~~~
bdcravens
This point has been discussed into the ground before, but in general, ideas
mean nothing. I've had many million dollar ideas: I know because I've seen
them in the marketplace. No execution, no value. Also, most people aren't the
precious little butterfly they think they are: someone has had their idea
before.

------
beenpoor
Seriously, why would any one sign in without even knowing what it would
contain. Put some samples atleast.

~~~
detcherry
You can view examples by clicking the links at the bottom of the page like
here: [http://www.gopitch.me/ideas/all](http://www.gopitch.me/ideas/all)

~~~
lbr
I also hadn't realized that this was possible.

Again, there are reasons for the things you are doing - I understand this. And
there are ways to get around your block - but take the feedback.

If one person says it here, it means that dozens had the same reaction and
just decided not to voice it.

------
tigerman
Can you tell me where and how did you host your site?

I really want to host one but cannot find any cheap way

~~~
detcherry
Basically: Google App Engine

------
ondiekijunior
Well too invasive. i have registered either way but yet to see the upside.

------
camus2
quit the twitter login.

~~~
Frozenlock
Agreed. I don't have Twitter nor Facebook. Stop making those the only way to
log in.

------
vlokshin
sounds a heck of a lot like LaunchSky.com :)

~~~
detcherry
Nice! I had never heard of this website... Indeed, very similar!

~~~
cykho
Cool sites - I like this idea of sharing concepts and getting feedbacks. One
other larger one is producthunt.co. I'd be curious to see a full list if you
happen to do some more competitive research!

~~~
KiwiCoder
There are many sites like this, here's a list I started:
[http://appworthy.co/alternatives](http://appworthy.co/alternatives)

~~~
detcherry
Thanks for the link!

